# Blood in stool



## Guest (Nov 6, 2001)

Does anyone have blood in their stools? I have IBS-DC and every once in a while see blood in the bowl. It appears to be from the IBS-D, but I'm concerned if it isn't the beginning of colius or Cron's? I just don't know anymore. any comments?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

It might be hemorroids (spelling) but I'd go & get it checked by a doctor. I had similiar & was too scared to see my GP for about a month. After 2 doctors saying it was IBS I saw a gastroenterologist & was finally diagnosed with ulcerative colitis after a flexible sigmoidoscopy.My main symptoms were a lot of wind, diarreah with urgency, bleeding and weight loss as I didn't eat much during that time. There was no fever & blood tests were all normal.Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

I bled for 48 hours a few days ago. Yesterday I had a Sigmoid and was told I have internal hemmorhoids. In my case that is where the blood has been coming from. I have IBS and slight Colitis. Bleeding should always be checked out though.


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

What is your treatment after diagnosis please and your diet now? Thanks.


----------

